# I just saw a breastfeeding smiley I love!!



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

I love this smiley!

I think it is so cute! Especially since this is the same attention span my daughter has while nursing.









Smiley I Love


----------



## jen&james (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh my gosh! that is so cute. It reminds me of my 2yr old. He wishes I would walk around all day with his na-nas hanging out.


----------



## MichelleS (May 18, 2005)

That is adorable!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I love it!! Do you know who designed the smilie? We'd need his or her permission to add it to the MDC smilie list.


----------



## hucifer (Mar 26, 2007)

love the smilie too...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Naless (Apr 9, 2007)

love it


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

thats awesome!! DS does that all the time!!!


----------



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I love it!! Do you know who designed the smilie? We'd need his or her permission to add it to the MDC smilie list.

I will try to find out.


----------



## Caittune (Aug 2, 2006)

That is too cute! I pulled it up and said, ahha! That is my DD!


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

No no, that's the exact likeness of *MY* DD!!


----------



## danna (Mar 27, 2007)

There's a place to post smiley requests on MDC: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...583235&page=16

It's such a great one; I hope it gets added!


----------



## Igraine (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice latch! Looks like my little dd too.

Good luck adding it.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

SO cute! I'd love to see it added to our smilies.


----------



## milky_mama (Apr 23, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## pixiesmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

OH, that's ADORABLE!!!







I do hope they can add it for us!

Manda


----------

